# Ziggy’s 2nd show



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

My Ziggy did his second show today and got Reserve Winners. I’m still learning a lot about the whole process but my puppy seems to be doing great!


----------



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

Congratulations! Ziggy is beautiful.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations. I was going to say the same thing as Lincgold. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Congrats to you and Ziggy! Gorgeous boy !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Ziggy!


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations to you and Ziggy!


Thanks, it was really a fun day. Ziggy is still a goofy somewhat overly exuberant (that’s my nice way of saying out of control) puppy at times, but he seems to focus really well when he gets in the ring.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

He's a nice looking dog and a Reserve in his second show must have been so exciting! Congratulations!!!

Yes, I get the overly exuberant part, but that's part of why we love them, isn't it?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Ziggy is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Go Ziggy..Go Ziggy...congratulations. He is a very handsome young man


----------

